# Couple costume help



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

How about Baltar and Six?


----------



## nomnom (Sep 27, 2010)

~A couple from Mad Men. Your wife could wear a sexy 60's outfit with anything leopard print 

~a couple from Dancing with the Stars-- the dresses are a bit scandalous

~people from Jersey Shore could be fun to dress up as

~Katy Perry and Russell Brand

~Ashton and Demi since they are supposedly fighting

~Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale

~Viictoria and David Beckham

~Sandra Bullock or Kat Von D or Michelle Bombshell McGee and Jesse James

~Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green

~George Clooney and Elisabetta Canalis

~Nicole Kidman and Keith Urban

~Rob Pattinson and Kristen Stewart


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I like the Katy Perry & Russel Brand idea, or Kat Von D & Jessi James because I think they would be pretty recognizable.


----------



## jeflanne (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. I like the Mad Men idea. Too bad I have never seen the show (although I hear it is really good.)


----------



## Nelvira (Sep 15, 2010)

jeflanne said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I like the Mad Men idea. Too bad I have never seen the show (although I hear it is really good.)


Oh my gosh it IS!!!!!!!!! I like the idea, too. Great show.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

My husband and I are dressing as Sandy and Danny from Grease. The last scene where Sandy is in the black outfit!!


----------



## HalloweenHound (Sep 27, 2010)

Tiger Woods and Elin is a great one. I haven't found an exact costume with the 2 of them but I know you can find blonde wigs, golfer costumes and other accessories at www.costumehound.com. They have a good selection from what I have seen.


----------



## Yendor (Sep 28, 2009)

I think that I am gonna dress the wife up at Lindsey Lohan and I will dress as a cop. The 2 seem inseparable lately.

The other thought I had was to dress her in scrubs with the name Dr Pat Schmeer and I would go as a large swab (white fluffy wig). 

Just things we have been kicking around.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

this is coming abit late- and the idea is not very current (and probably been mentioned in another thread) but my fiance and i are going as red riding hood and the bad wolf.

I'm getting makeup done to look as though my throat has been ripped out and having blood down the front of my dress. 
Even though theres a bit of blood, the actual dress emphasises the 'girls' and having claw marks across them helps too


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the Mel Gibson one, dress as Mel from Mad Max and have Oksana have a microphone wedged between her bewbs.


----------



## meow519 (Oct 2, 2010)

last year my husband and I went to adult only costume party and we were a "one night stand" and "Plan B" (otherwise known as the morning after pill)

for his costume, I got one of those lap desks from the craft store. Added a cheap drawer pull from hardware store and 2 pices of craft wood to make the legs. spray painted it brown, drilled 2 holes on top attached his belt thru it. I glued a cheap battery operated alarm clock to the top (i also set the alarm so it would go off every half hour), glued some loose change, and open condom wrapper, an old remote control, and some pieces of scrap paper with girls phone #'s on it. I also glued a battery operated small lamp.

The "one night stand" was around his waist, he could sit down with it, plus he had a built in table all night to hold his drink 

for my costume, I was the morning after pill... also goes by the name "Plan B" It was a cute sexy bee costume, and I made a little black sign that said "Plan" on the front.

everyone loved it!


----------



## MrsDowFire (Oct 5, 2010)

How would you pull off Michelle Bombshell McGee and Jesse James? I love that idea but not sure how to put it together. I don't have tattoos like she does; my husband could grow a scruffy face in time. I could pull off Sandra Bullock but Michelle would be more fun. How would anyone know who we really are?

I also like the Katy Perry idea.


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

My girlfriend and I didn't start out planning a couples costume but things just worked out well once I started brainstorming. I'm making a facehugger and a chestburster from Aliens for myself and she's going as Ripley with pulse rifle.


----------



## Zombienurse87 (Oct 19, 2010)

Me and my boyfriend are going as Zombie Nurse and Zombie Doctor this year.


----------

